
Obesity 'increases risks from Covid-19' - LinuxBender
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-53921141
======
just-juan-post
> They found that people with obesity and Covid-19 were twice as likely to end
> up in hospital and 74% more likely to be admitted to intensive care. They
> were also more at risk of dying from the disease caused by coronavirus.

I think data like this are a strong signal about why we are seeing so many
deaths in the USA as compared to some other countries. The bellweather I look
to is India. 60k deaths in a population thats 3-4x that of the USA.

These numbers don't point to lockdowns or mask wearing as being an effective
action. They instead show the outcomes of culture and lifestyle choices
(obesity and sedentary living).

